# Scapers soil



## Hooky (21 Oct 2016)

So I have decided to try the above only I think I might have miscalculated the required amount for my tank. My tank doesn't arrive until Monday so I can't check. Could someone tell me if 12 litres of scapers soil will be another to fill 80 X 36cm bottom (jewel Rio 125). Looking for at the least an inch in depth .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zeus. (21 Oct 2016)

80cm x36 cm x 2.6 cm = 7500cm3 so 7.5 litres so I would say your fine 

Hope it helps

Zeus


----------



## Hooky (21 Oct 2016)

Thanks Zeus

This is the formula I used too but looked at the two bags of soil I wasn't so sure.

Also has anyone had any experience with this soil?


----------



## Zeus. (21 Oct 2016)

Your welcome, glad to help 

Soil Non what so ever. Not even got my tank yet. But been reading lots of forums.

So scappers soil is a clay baked granule ( high CEC) enriched with nutrients. Basically same as ADA AS and it's about the same price. So why not
Just use what most folk also claim to be the best ADA AS that's what I'm getting.

Just my take - sticking my neck out again. I'm sure others will comment/ correct me

Zeus


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Oct 2016)

Zeus. said:


> Your welcome, glad to help
> 
> Soil Non what so ever. Not even got my tank yet. But been reading lots of forums.
> 
> ...



I've been tempted to try this soil, as I'm a big fan of Dennerle; their shrimp offerings have all been very impressive imo


----------



## Hooky (6 Nov 2016)

I have another question bout this soil. Can I add this to the tank and add my dragon stone without adding plants and water for another few days. Wasn't too sure if once opened it will loose nutrients and stuff . Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2016)

Hooky said:


> I have another question bout this soil. Can I add this to the tank and add my dragon stone without adding plants and water for another few days. Wasn't too sure if once opened it will loose nutrients and stuff . Any help on this would be appreciated.



Hi Hooky, Yes that will be ok


----------



## Hooky (5 Jun 2017)

I think I may have encountered a problem with my substrate. Initially for the first 4/5 months all plants were thriving without ferts or any CO2, I have since had a lot of melt and stunt growth and was wandering if my substrate depth is too shallow. It currently ranges from about 2.5cm to 5cm in depth, should this be deeper overall ? if my substrate is too shallow what are my options. I have ordered some ferts and liquid CO2 but was just curious as to my substrate depth.


----------



## Natasha (5 Jun 2017)

I have a similar depth profile and it was good for much longer than 6 months without adding ferts but with heavy plant growth I eventually did need to add more nutrients when my plants suffered similar die back/melting. I now periodically push fert tablets and clay sticks under planted sections to revive it and get nutrients to the plant roots. In theory with periodic fertilising and addition of nutrients it should be fine - even if shallow in places. Clay sticks are helpful in shallower profiles and I find plant roots growing around them. After adding them it takes a while for the melt and plants to revive but does get them back into shape. 

@Hooky I'm sure others with more experience will have more to add on this. Hope it helps as a starter.


----------



## Hooky (6 Jun 2017)

thanks Natasha

I will initially try dosing TNC complete and liquid CO2 to see what kind of results I get from that.  If I wanted to increase the depth of the substrate could i mix with another brand rather than Dennerle or even cap with some back gravel or sand?


----------

